# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  تحسن ملحوظ للتسهيلات الإئتمانية في قطر خلال شهر مارس

## الحصن نيوز

شهد سوق الإئتمان المصرفي في قطر تحسنا ملحوظا خلال شهر مارس 2009 قياسا بشهر فبراير الماضي حيث بلغت التسهيلات الإئتمانية المحلية 207.9 مليار ريال قياسا بـ 205.27 في

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

